# Fusso soft 99 leaving residue/marks after removed



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

New to the forum and having a slight issue with fusso soft 99 dark version. I do like this wax easy to apply etc and beads like nothing else i have used but i noticed the last time i waxed the car and drove it out into the daylight it has left some marks where it was applied can only be seen i certain lights/angles and to be honest its only noticeable on the bonnet. just wondering if anyone else has found this ? hopefully someone can advise me on how to avoid this as the beading of this stuff is 10x better than my usual wax CG 50/50. 

Paint was clayed and Chemical guys v36 then v38 then pre paint wiped off before applying wax. when i first saw it i thought i might have not put it on even so wiped down the bonnet with pre paint panel wipe and re waxed making sure it was perfectly even thin coat but was still left with the marks on paint !

appreciate any advice you guys can give


----------



## acidburn (Sep 5, 2014)

any chance you can get some pics from those mark ? or a chance you can better describe what you are seeing? 

What color is your car , year / model ? 

Fusso seems to do a good cleaning job by itself , but what were you using as a "panel wipe" ???


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

Sounds like its been applied to thick or its gassing off, when applying next time put it on as thin as possible,in the meantime try giving it a quick wipe over with a quick detailer.


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

got no pics at the moment car is 2006 range rover - Buckingham blue ( very dark blue ) tetrosyl pre wipe degreaser which was removing the marks. 

I should have taken photos as its hard to describe but its like some areas of the wax has left a darkened imprint on the paint after removed only in certain areas so leaves an un uniform look. i finally resorted to removing the fusso and waxing with chemical guys 50/50 which left no marks whatsoever . 

also this is with giving the wax 20 minuets dry time

wiped over with chemical guys v07 no difference. only thing that would remove it was the degreaser. although i left it overnight before removing and the next day it had faded and was not as noticeable


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I used to get this and its almost like streaking on the paint. It was actually caused by me applying far too much product. Try reducing the amount you apply on the bonnet and see how you get on. 

Cooks


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Do a swipe test and see if it has cured properly before you buff off.


----------



## acidburn (Sep 5, 2014)

+1 with KEV999 sounds like you applying it way to thick and its gassing off is some areas. 

Fusso is best applied in very very thin coats , so thin you barely see them. I do all my detailing jobs outside in shade on my meteor grey mazda 6 and need to kneel and look in different angles to actually see where I applied it. 

Little goes a long way the less the better, I think 1 swipe/rotation of my 4" Pad does cover more than half a bonnet using my DA drill addon.

Once you get it right its a very good overall sealant. has some learning curve to it seems.


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

Get a thin layer of fusso on the top it off with either King of gloss or Authentic,brilliant results with fusso and authentic.


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

thanks guys. I'm thinking too thick application is the cause. as i always tend to get heavy build up in some areas around the edges etc. trouble is it is very hard to see it go on. i will have a go tomorrow and do it out side in the shade. think the weather is to be decent so hopefully the daylight will help


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

try on then straight off, i found if left too long it bakes on


----------



## ShaunButton (Mar 23, 2012)

Whats your solution on this? Qd work or strip and reapply


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

Quick detailer made no difference. So solution will be remove the wax using panel wipe degreaser and re apply very carefully making sure it's going on as thin as possible and as evenly as possible. 

Plan was to do it this weekend but didn't get round to it.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

As per a thread yesterday, the "quick" answer is to try applying more product, or another solvent heavy wax in small areas and work in. The solvents "may" help get rid of the blotchiness. This is something we have noticed on perfectly polished paint with it, but if caught quickly it is really a non problem as its so easily fixed


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

The reason for this is is not completely haze or too thick to haze that's causes haze it happens. Finger swiping test is recommended in case things happen we recommend to remove the whole layer with our wax off, any similar like lime prime or rejuvenate which has been test and trailed. Some customers have report back applying another later of fusso and take off will help or something like authentic.


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

So another coat of fusso on top of the existing haze , or take off and just apply wax as normal a 2nd time ?


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

markcaughey said:


> So another coat of fusso on top of the existing haze , or take off and just apply wax as normal a 2nd time ?


Just put as thin a coat as possible over what you have put on then buff off and you shouldn't have any problems.


----------

